# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > سوال: ایجاد یک تالار جدید برای پردازش تصویر

## asefy2008

دوستان عنوان تاپیک کاملا گویاست می خوام مدیران ببینن چند نفر با ایجاد یک تالار جدید برای پردازش تصویر موافق هستن؟
خواهش می کنم نظر خودتون رو بیان کنید.
با تشکر از شما خواننده عزیز

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

من 100 درصدد موافقم .فقط همين يه تالار باشه بقيه مباحث مربوطه رو توش دسته بندي مي كنيم.
ببينيم اين دفعه چي ميشه بالاخره ما هم صاحب تالار ميشيم يا نه .

----------


## LORD AELX

اگر بخش فعال و به روزی بشه، منم بدم نمیاد چنین بخشی ایجاد بشه...

----------


## nasr

خیلی طرح خوبیه

----------


## zoofa

سلام
ایده ی خوبیه
من هم می تونم کمک کنم و نمونه کارهایی که انجام دادم و از سایت های دیگه گرفتم و کاربردی هستند رو ارائه بدم تو این بخش.
و همینطور از دوستان کمک بگیرم

----------


## Rejnev

مگه پردازش تصویر از زیرشاخه های الگوریتم و هوش مصنوعی نیست؟
آیا دلیلی داره که اضافه بشه، یا سوالات در اون زمینه زیاده؟
من هنوز رای ندادم چون هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم.

----------


## syntiberium

خوب اونوقت چند نفر توی این زمینه توی این سایت تخصص دارند که به سوال های شما پاسخ بدهند ؟ تازه زبان های برنامه نویسی زیادی این قابلیت رو دارند و اگر هم متخصص در این زمینه باشه ممکنه اون زبانی رو که شما بلد هستید رو توش پردازش تصویر بلد نباشه . مثلا من C#‎ بلدم و خیلی ها می گن C++‎ بهتره . اگه یخورده توی ذهنتون این بحث رو بازش کنید شاید به نتایج دیگه ای برسید .

----------


## LORD AELX

> خوب اونوقت چند نفر توی این زمینه توی این سایت تخصص دارند که به سوال های شما پاسخ بدهند ؟ تازه زبان های برنامه نویسی زیادی این قابلیت رو دارند و اگر هم متخصص در این زمینه باشه ممکنه اون زبانی رو که شما بلد هستید رو توش پردازش تصویر بلد نباشه . مثلا من C#‎‎ بلدم و خیلی ها می گن C++‎‎ بهتره . اگه یخورده توی ذهنتون این بحث رو بازش کنید شاید به نتایج دیگه ای برسید .


افراد وارد که کم نیستند. از طرف دیگه بحث "پردازش تصویر" بحث الگوریتم و نحوه پیاده سازی اش هست، حالا مهم نیست که شما از کدام زبان برنامه نویسی برای پیاده سازی اش استفاده می کنید. قرار نیست که سورس کد کپی پیست کنید، قراره بحث رو یاد بگیرید.

موفق باشید

----------


## javadaghaiy

با سلام 

آقا حيفه بحث به اين قشنگي يه تالار نداشته باشه 

درسته هر كس ممكنه با يه زباني كار كرده باشه ولي الگوريتم ها يكي و كافي شما به زبان مورد علاقه خودت نسبتا مسلط باشي 

به هر حال ما منتظريم اين تالار افتتاح بشه.

----------


## tdkhakpur

من هم موافقم و طرح خوبیه.
اما زیر بنایی باشه و هر کس نیاد اینجا و دو سه مقاله از خودش یا از کنفراسهای ایرانی و یا کشورهای دیگر را ارائه بده و بعد فکر کنه که مشکل همین بود که توضیح ارائه داده.
اگر دوستان الگوریتم را همراه با کار عملی نشان بدهند واقعا این تالار بیشترین کاربرد را خواهد داشت.

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

> خوب اونوقت چند نفر توی این زمینه توی این سایت تخصص دارند که به سوال های شما پاسخ بدهند ؟ تازه زبان های برنامه نویسی زیادی این قابلیت رو دارند و اگر هم متخصص در این زمینه باشه ممکنه اون زبانی رو که شما بلد هستید رو توش پردازش تصویر بلد نباشه . مثلا من C#‎‎ بلدم و خیلی ها می گن C++‎‎ بهتره . اگه یخورده توی ذهنتون این بحث رو بازش کنید شاید به نتایج دیگه ای برسید .


من هم با نظر ایشون موافقم.

----------


## LORD AELX

> من هم با نظر ایشون موافقم.


من و دوستان هم قبلا به ایشون پاسخ دادیم...

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> نوشته شده توسط *sempay_ninjutsu*  
> _من هم با نظر ایشون موافقم._


زبان هاي برنامه نويسي در اين سطح زياد با هم فرقي نداره .من دلفي كار مي كنم ولي خيلي وقتا سورس گير ميارم كه با C++‎‎ و C#‎‎ نوشته شده سريع تبديلش مي كنم.كسي كه بخاد در اين سطح از برنامه نويسي كار كنه فكر كنم بايستي بتونه Syntax زبان هاي مختلفو درك كنه.
شما مقاله مي خونه حتماً نويسنده مقيد نيست با زبان خاصي كدشو بيان كنه گاهي اوقات شبه كد هم مينويسه.
به هر حال من كد هاي بخش دلفي رو بر عهده مي گيرم . البته آقايان گلبافان و دوستان ديگري هم تو پردازش تصوير با دلفي فعال هستند.
كسي كه پايه اي كار كني بايستي api اين زمينه رو بلد باشه و در اينصورت براش فرقي نمي كنه چه زباني باشه.
به هرحال تو زبان هاي ديگه كاري از دستم بر بياد دريغ نمي كنم

----------


## asefy2008

با تشکر از تمامی دوستان که نظرشون رو بیان کردند.
 اگر مدیران لطف کنن و این تاپیک رو اعلان عمومی قرار بدن شاید افراد بیشتری نظر بدن و همچنین از تمامی دوستان علاقه مند به این موضوع خواهش می کنم تمامی دوستانشون رو از وجود این تاپیک مطلع کنن تا نظرشون رو بگن.
و یه چیز دیگه این که اگر دوستان مطلبی دارن که یک معرفی کلی از پردازش تصویر ارائه میده برای آشنایی برخی از دوستان قرار بدن، خوب میشه
به امید ایجاد تالار پردازش تصویر

----------


## asefy2008

> مگه پردازش تصویر از زیرشاخه های الگوریتم و هوش مصنوعی نیست؟
> آیا دلیلی داره که اضافه بشه، یا سوالات در اون زمینه زیاده؟
> من هنوز رای ندادم چون هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم.


بله دوست عزیز زیر شاخه تالار  الگوریتم و هوش هست.
سوال در مورد این موضوع زیاد هست.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

به نظر من بهتره يك تاپيك ايجاد كنيد، اگر همكاري دوستان انجام شد و استقبال هم شد مديران تاپيك رو به يك تالار مستقل منتقل كنند

----------


## 1072300

سلام 
بنده هم موافقم و اگر از دستم کاری بر می آید بفرمایید.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> به نظر من بهتره يك تاپيك ايجاد كنيد، اگر همكاري دوستان انجام شد و  استقبال هم شد مديران تاپيك رو به يك تالار مستقل منتقل كنند


من به شخصه به اكثر سوالاتي كه در اين زمينه شده جواب دادم.نيازي به چنين كاري نيست.اگر هم باور نداريد پست هاي منو ردگيري كنيد.
هدف اينه كه من ميبينم بعضي از سايت ديگه دارن در اين زمينه فعاليت مي كنن و جواب هايي هم كه اونجا ردوبدل ميشه كيفيت مطلوب نداره وقتي كه ما مي تونيم كاربر علاقه مند جديدي رو هم جذب كنيم چرا اينكار صورت نگيره.بقول جناب Hosna.Soft كه همچين تالاري بايستي وجود داشته باشه تا كسي به سايت رجوع مي كنه سوالشو اونجا مطرح كنه

----------


## SAASTN

به نظر من هم این موضوع زیر مجموعه الگوریتم هست و خود موضوع به تنهایی اینقدر کشش نداره(از نظر حجم فعالیت نه جذابیت) که بتونه یه تالار مستقل فعال به خودش اختصاص بده. اما مسلما مخالف تاسیس همچین تالاری هم نیست. این تالار در صورت ایجاد احتمالا شبیه به بعضی از تالارهای کم فعالیت دیگه می شه که هر 2-3 روز یه بار یه بحث راه میافته و چندتا پست زده میشه.
در رای گیری شرکت نکردم.

----------


## peymanjon

به نظر من باید این تاپیک ایجاد بشه و می تونه به زیر شاخه های :
-پردازش تصویر در سطوح خاکستری
-پردازش تصویر در عکس رنگی
 -HIS
  RGB
CMY و...
-تفریق تصاویر با پردازش تصویر و ارتباط آن با پزشکی
-الگوریتم های تقویت تصویر
-کار با نرم افزار MATLAB در زمینه پردازش تصویر 
و چندین زیر مجمو عه های دیگه که در تاپیک مستقل پردازش تصویر میشه در موردش بحث و سوال کرد.

----------


## asefy2008

> به نظر من هم این موضوع زیر مجموعه الگوریتم هست و خود موضوع به تنهایی اینقدر کشش نداره(از نظر حجم فعالیت نه جذابیت) که بتونه یه تالار مستقل فعال به خودش اختصاص بده. اما مسلما مخالف تاسیس همچین تالاری هم نیست. این تالار در صورت ایجاد احتمالا شبیه به بعضی از تالارهای کم فعالیت دیگه می شه که هر 2-3 روز یه بار یه بحث راه میافته و چندتا پست زده میشه.
> در رای گیری شرکت نکردم.


دوست عزیز شما از کجا می گی موضوع کشش نداره؟چقدر در این زمینه مطالعه کردی ؟
من خودم هر هفته یک موضوع دارم تو یک سایت دیگه مطرح می کنم. تازه این غیر از سوالاتی هست که از دوستام و اساتیدم در این مورد می پرسم.
آیا شما فکر می کنید این تالار از برخی تالار های این انجمن که نمی خوام اسمی ازشون ببرم که هر هفته هم ممکن یک تاپیک هم توشون مطرح نشه تاپیک کمتری خواهد داشت؟
تازه از نظر بار علمی که دیگه بحثش رو نکن تنها برای تشخيص هويت بيومتريک کلی موضوع هست که هر کدومشون در سطح رساله های کارشناسی ارش و دکتراست و همچنین در رباتیک بسیار کاربرد داره و کلی مطلب دیگه. 
البته مطالب دیگه هم هست که خودت بری بخونی بهتره. در انتها این رو بگم که شاید این موضوع برای شما جذابیت نداشته باشه ولی لطفا نگید جذاب نیست .

----------


## moein+

البته تالار جدید در این زمینه عالی به نظر می رسه، و به نظر من خیلی وقته که جاش خالیه!
ولی شاید نود خوبی رو سیبل نکرده باشیم! به نظر من یکم بالاتر جایی مثل عرصه ورود به گرافیک مناسب تر باشه و این مبحث می تونه زیر شاخه اون باشه که خودش هم شاخه های خاص خودشو داشته باشه مثل (تحلیل تصویر جهت ارتقا تصویر و یا تحلیل به مفهوم استخراج اطلاعات) ولی در هر حال عالیه!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vcldeveloper

ببینید دوستان، اینطور نیست که در این رابطه اصلا تالاری وجود نداشته باشه! دوستان میگن چون تالاری در سایت برای این موضوع نیست، پس احتمالا به همین دلیل هم مباحث آن در سایت چندان زیاد نیست؛ اما ما یک تالار برای الگوریتم ها و هوش مصنوعی داریم. مبحث پردازش تصویر هم به الگوریتم ها و پردازش تصویر مربوط میشه، و زیرشاخه ایی از این موضوع کلی هست. پس محلی برای مطرح کردن مباحث در این زمینه هست. اما دوستان میگن این محل کافی نیست، و باید یک محل اختصاصی، فارغ از بحث های عمومی الگوریتم و بحث های عمومی هوش مصنوعی برای این موضوع در نظر گرفته بشه. خب، حالا اینجا سوال این هست که در همون تالار الگوریتم و هوش مصنوعی، چه میزان فعالیت در زمینه پردازش تصویر صورت میگیره؟

اگر یک بار اصلا محلی در سایت برای مطرح کردن این موضوع نبود، اون وقت می شد پذیرفت که شاید اگر تالاری بود، خیلی ها سوالات شان را در آن مطرح می کردند، و مجبور نمی شدند به سایر سایت ها رجوع کنند. اما الان یک تالار هست، فقط موضوع اش کمی کلی تر هست، پس اگر کسی بخواد فعالیت کنه، عرصه براش باز هست.

حرف ما هم این نیست که این موضوع، موضوع خوبی نیست، یا دوست نداریم درباره اش در سایت بحث بشه؛ بلکه ما میگیم در سال های گذشته تالارهایی برای بعضی موضوعات ایجاد شد، و پیش بینی می شد که فعالیت خوبی هم در اون زمینه ها صورت بگیره، ولی دز یک مقطعی فعالیت شد، و سپس تالار مربوطه راکد شد؛ الان هم ما اگر بخوایم اون تالارهای نیمه فعال را حذف کنیم، پست ها و تاپیک های بعضا مفیدی که کاربران در آنها ایجاد کردند، حذف میشند. اگر هم بخوایم اون پست ها را به تالارهای دیگه منتقل کنیم، موضوع آنها با موضوع سایر تالارها تناسبی نداره. پس مجبوریم به نوعی اون تالارهای نیمه فعال را حفظ کنیم، و کاربران را تشویق به فعالیت در آنها بکنیم. 

حالا اگر بعضی از دوستان می تونند آمار تقریبی از میزان مباحث مطرح شده در زمینه پردازش تصویر در تالار الگوریتم ها و هوش مصنوعی بدند، که به نظرشان نشان میده این موضوع از حجم فعالیت کافی برای تالار شدن برخوردار هست، لطفا همین جا اعلام کنند.

همچنین، اگر تصور می کنید حجم فعالیت در این زمینه در تالار مربوطه چندان زیاد نبوده، فکر می کنید این موضوع را با چه موضوعاتی میشه ترکیب کرد تا در یک تالار قرار بگیرند؟ مثلا اگر یک تالار مستقل هوش مصنوعی داشته باشیم، مجموع فعالیت های صورت گرفته در زمینه شاخه های مختلف هوش مصنوعی (شامل همین پردازش تصویر) به اندازه ایی هست که بشه برای آن تالار مستقل از الگوریتم ها ایجاد کرد؟

چه کاربرانی در حال حاضر در این زمینه در سایت فعال هستند؟ چه کاربرانی در این زمینه فعالیت می کنند (منظور به طور کلی هست، نه لزوما فعالیت در این سایت)؟ چند کاربر آمادگی دارند که به طور متناوب به همچین تالاری سر بزنند، و مطالبی در این زمینه (نه صرفا جواب به سوالات دیگران؛ بلکه مطالبی مثل مقالات، یا اخبار مرتبط با این حوزه) ارائه کنند؟

اینکه کسی موافق باشه،  یا به نظرش ایجاد تالار جدید کار خوبی باشه، چندان به کار ما نمیاد! ما نیاز به کاربرانی داریم که بتونند اون تالار را از حالت رکود خارج کنند، و بهش جان بدند. افرادی که عملا با این مباحث درگیر باشند، و بتونند اون تالار را گسترش بدند. پس لطفا دوستانی که تایید یا تکذیب می کنند، دلایل وجود همچین بخشی به عنوان تالار مستقل در سایت، و یا فعالیت هایی که می تونند در جهت رونق دادن به اون تالار انجام بدند، را ذکر کنند. و از ارسال پست های صرفا احساسی "مثل موافقم"، یا "خیلی خوب میشه"، و امثالهم خودداری کنند.

با تشکر

----------


## iradata

آقا منم صد در صد موافقم   :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:   این بهترین کاریه که میشه کرد

----------


## mahmood_s

من هم منتظرم

----------


## Touska

به نظر من ، پردازش تصویر یا Machine Vision زیر مجموعه هوش و الگوریتم هست ، و این بخش ها در حال حاضر موجود است.

با اضافه شدن هر تالار به برنامه نویس کیفیت مدیریت هم پائین می یاد ، که ما اینو نمی خواهیم.

----------


## nima898

من موافق ایجاد تالار برای پردازش تصویر هستم

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

جناب كشاورز از اينكه توجه داشتيد ممنون.
همنطور كه دوستان مستحضر هستيد با اين فعاليت هاي جديدي كه اين چند ساله تو زمينه پردازش تصوير تو سايت صورت گرفته نمي گم به صورت عملي و پرو‍ژه كاربردي ولي اگر مبحثي رو در اين زمينه گوگل كنيد مسلما سايت برنامه نويس در ليست گوگل خواهد بود .پس اين خودش يك نقطه قوته.
دوم اينكه بچه هاي اين سايت رقبت نمي كنه تو سايت هاي ايراني كه در زمينه فعاليت مي كنند سوالات رو جواب بدن.اگر به اون صورت باشه من بغير از برنامه نويس ترجيج مي دم تو Stackoverflow.com سوالات در زمينه رو پاسخ بدم.
مزيت اين سايت نسبت به سايت هاي ديگر ايراني اينكه اگر مقوله تو اين سايت جا بيفته افراد بيشتر و تخصصي تري جذبش ميشن .چون انصافاً برنامه نويس هاي خوبي هم داره.
شما اگر دنبال سورس بغير از كپي پيست باشيد در اين سايت تو اين زمينه كد پيدا مي كنيد ولي تو سايت هاي ديگه كپي پيسته.يعني كاربردي كار نمي كن .
اگر ما هم چنين بخشي داشته باشيم يا بخش شبكه عصبي كه امروزه بسيار فراگير شده مسلماً افراد بيشتري جذب ميشن .من نوعي اگر بخام در زمينه اي فعاليت كنم حداقلش اينكه يه بخشي داشته باشه .به اين خاطر كه در اين شرايط بحث ها دشته بندي شده و سوالات زيادي در اين زمينه رد وبدل شده.در ضمن اين سايت از نظر زنده بودن از همشون سره يعني هر موقع شب و روز وارد سايت بشيد حداقل 20 نفر توسايت هستند.اين بحث ها وقتي به صورت عملي باشه خيلي رقبت پيدا كه ياد بگيرند.بعضي افراد كه براشون سوال پيش مياد در سايت هاي مختلف سوالاتشون مطرح ميكن و اگر در اونجا بهش جواب داده بشه همونجا نمك گير ميشن.
حالا نمي خام بيام حرف تخيلي بزنيم كه بگيم از فردا تالاري مجزا شكل گرفت اونجا پر تاپيك ميشه.
تو خيلي از زمينه ها تو همين سايت طرف بجاي اينكه يخورده رو سوالش فكر كنه و جوابشو پيدا كنه 10 تا تاپيك ايجاد ميكنه حتي بعضي ها با چند نگارش مختلف مطلبو بيان مي كنند .به نظر من اينجور سوالات ارزش كيفي نداره.
آقاي كشاورز هر بحثي اگر بخاد سر پا بمونه افراد دلسوز و فعالي هم ميخاد كه مسلماى بايستي فعاليت هايي براش صورت بدن مخصوصاً در ابتداي كار.مثل خود شما كه تقريباً تو تالار دلفي اكثر سوالاتو جواب ميديد . همين كار شما و امثال شما باعث شده كه اگر كسي تو سايت هاي فارسي زبان كلمه اي رو در اين زبان برنامه نويسي گوگل كنه به اين سايت ميرسه.
 مثلاً تو اين فروم http://www.eca.ir در اين زمينه بحث ميشه ولي مسلما اونا برنامه نويسي شون به هيچ وجه به گرد بچه هاي اين سايت نميرسه . من كاربر هاي جديدي رو ميبينم اونجا براي رفع مشكلات پروژه شون ميان بعد تحويل پروژه علاقه ايجاد ميشه و تو اون سايت فعاليت مي كنند.
از قديم هم گفتند بي مايه فطيره يعني ما بايستي يه فعاليتي داشته باشيم تا ديگران جذب اين سايت بشن در ضمن اين زمينه ها حتي نسبت به پارسال هم تغيير چشم گيري كرده .من شبكه عصبي رو با توجه به فعاليت هايي كه داريم دنبال مي كنم تو سطح وب از پارسال تا امسال كلي سايت جديد دارن تو اين زمينه فعاليت مي كنه.
شايد بعضي ها بيان با آمار سال 81 يا 82 اين مسئله رو مقايسه كنن كه مثلا علوم كامپيوتر حداقل پيشرفتش در كشور ما نسبت به امروز قابل مقايسه نيست.
نمونه بارز آناليزي كه در انتهاي بازي فيفا مي داد به صورت شماتيك بود تصوير از دوربين فوقاني ورزشگاه گرفته ميشد سپس پردازش تصوير براي شناسايي بازي كنان و مسير حركت و آناليز بازي بدون توپ اونا . حتي اون نرم افزار data mining هم مي كنه. سال هاي پيش فيفا همچين چيزي نداشت ولي امروز نياز شده ولي خروجي هم روي كيفيت فوتبال تاثير داره.
از اينكه پر حرفي كردم ببخشيد.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> به نظر من هم این موضوع زیر مجموعه الگوریتم هست و خود موضوع به تنهایی  اینقدر کشش نداره(از نظر حجم فعالیت نه جذابیت) که بتونه یه تالار مستقل  فعال به خودش اختصاص بده. اما مسلما مخالف تاسیس همچین تالاری هم نیست. این  تالار در صورت ایجاد احتمالا شبیه به بعضی از تالارهای کم فعالیت دیگه می  شه که هر 2-3 روز یه بار یه بحث راه میافته و چندتا پست زده میشه.
>  در رای گیری شرکت نکردم.


شما چندي پيش داشتيد در مبحثي از پردازش تصوير و شبكه عصبي نظر ميداد با اينكه چندين بار هم حرف خودتنو تكرار مي كرديد .اگر تالاري به نام پردازش تصوير وجود داشت همچين مشكلي تو بحث بوجود نمي آمد. شما بحث تغيير hue ,Saturation رو با مقوله اصلي اشتباه گرفته بوديد.



> به نظر من ، پردازش تصویر یا Machine Vision زیر مجموعه هوش و الگوریتم هست  ، و این بخش ها در حال حاضر موجود است.


اگر به اين حرف بعضي از دوستان بخايم بسنده كنيم خود برنامه نويسي هم چيزي جز الگوريتم نيست فقط همونه با يه فرمت و Syntax متفاوت. حداقل اگر نظري ميديد سعي كنيد صاحي نظر هم باشيد نه از روي عقيده.




> با اضافه شدن هر تالار به برنامه نویس کیفیت مدیریت هم پائین می یاد ، که  ما اینو نمی خواهیم


اگر واقعاً من هم مطمئن بشم كه در نهايت همچين تالاري باعث افت كيفيت سايت ميشه راضي به همچين كاري نيستم . من خودمو ميگم به ديگران كاري نداريد اين سايتو به صورت سرگرمي نمي بينم بلكه با سوالات جديدي كه پرسيده ميشه خودمو update‌ مي كنم. ما به تنهايي خودمون علامه دهر نيستم با اين پيشرفت تكنولوژي تو زمينه هوش مصنوعي ،افراد جديد كه جذب اين فيلد ميشن مسلماً بحث هاي جديدي رو با خودشون ميارن.
خود گوگل كه سال ها ازش استفاده مي كنيم شديد داره تو بحث data mining كار ميكنه .اونها هم نرم افزاري هستند.كسي اين جسارتو داشته باشه همچين بخشي رو ايجاد كنه پاش وايسته فعاليت كنه مسلما بازار كشور ما هم از اين حالت تك بعدي ، تك زباني خارج ميشه

----------


## SAASTN

> به نظر من یکم بالاتر جایی مثل عرصه ورود به گرافیک مناسب تر باشه و این مبحث می تونه زیر شاخه اون باشه که خودش هم شاخه های خاص خودشو داشته باشه


موافقم، فکر می کنم یه موضوع کلی تر مثل گرافیک رایانه ای جای کار بیشتری داشته باشه و حجم بیشتری از کاربرا رو بتونه جذب کنه و موضوعاتی مثل پردازش تصویر هم زیرمجموعه همچین فضایی باشن.



> اگر ما هم چنين بخشي داشته باشيم يا بخش شبكه عصبي كه امروزه بسيار فراگير شده مسلماً افراد بيشتري جذب ميشن .من نوعي اگر بخام در زمينه اي فعاليت كنم حداقلش اينكه يه بخشي داشته باشه .


تصور می کنم توضیحات آقای کشاورز کافی بود، بهتره بجای تبلیغات روی یه نظر سنجی ابتدا چندتا بحث دندون گیر توی تالار الگوریتم راه بندازیم و میزان استقبال از اون تاپیک ها رو ملاکی برای ایجاد یه تالار جدید قرار بدیم.



> شما چندي پيش داشتيد در مبحثي از پردازش تصوير و شبكه عصبي نظر ميداد با اينكه چندين بار هم حرف خودتنو تكرار مي كرديد .اگر تالاري به نام پردازش تصوير وجود داشت همچين مشكلي تو بحث بوجود نمي آمد. شما بحث تغيير hue ,Saturation رو با مقوله اصلي اشتباه گرفته بوديد.


نیازی نبود که اون بحث اینجا باز بشه، اگر پاسخی در این زمینه باقی موند خواهش می کنم با PM به من بدید و همین حالا هم اگه هر دو این بخش رو حذف کنیم بهتره. اما سوال اصلی کاربر توی اون تاپیک تنها در حد Hue/Saturation بود و شاهد من هم اینه که وقتی من یه برنامه در این زمینه نوشتم مشکل کاربر برطرف شد. اما اتفاقا این شما بودید که با یه کلمه Colorize به اشتباه افتادید و کل صحبتهای کسی که سوال می پرسید رو فراموش کردید و توضیحات نا مربوطی دادید، در صورتی که کاربر دقیقا توی پست اولش ذکر کرده بود که چیزی که شما برش پافشاری می کردید رو نمی خواد.
و نهایت الامر اینکه، فارق از این که کدوم از ما اشتباه می کردیم، اون مسئله یک عدم برداشت صحیح از موضوع بود، مطرح شدن اون بحث در تالار پردازش تصویر چه کمکی می تونست به ما بکنه؟ :متفکر: 



> خود گوگل كه سال ها ازش استفاده مي كنيم شديد داره تو بحث data mining كار ميكنه .اونها هم نرم افزاري هستند.كسي اين جسارتو داشته باشه همچين بخشي رو ايجاد كنه پاش وايسته فعاليت كنه مسلما بازار كشور ما هم از اين حالت تك بعدي ، تك زباني خارج ميشه


این اشتباه که تصور کنیم تنها بوجود اومدن یه تالار می تونه یه عرصه رو در کشور تقویت کنه، هزاران فاکتور دیگه لازمه تا اون عرصه جون بگیره و بعد ایجاد تالار تنها می تونه یه انسجامی به موضوع بده.

----------


## programer1389

به نظر من بودنش بهتر از نبودنشه

----------


## mmssoft

نظر من مثبت هست
میتونه خیلی مفید و کاربردی باشه. ولی قبل از اون باید دسته بندی ها و مدیرها مشخص بشن...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقاي كشاورز هر بحثي اگر بخاد سر پا بمونه افراد دلسوز و فعالي هم ميخاد كه  مسلماى بايستي فعاليت هايي براش صورت بدن مخصوصاً در ابتداي كار.مثل خود  شما كه تقريباً تو تالار دلفي اكثر سوالاتو جواب ميديد . همين كار شما و  امثال شما باعث شده كه اگر كسي تو سايت هاي فارسي زبان كلمه اي رو در اين  زبان برنامه نويسي گوگل كنه به اين سايت ميرسه.


مشکل همینه دیگه! من اگر بدونم که افرادی هستند که هم درگیر این مسائل هستند، و هم در همچین مباحثی در سایت فعال هستند، و می تونند اون تالار جدید رو بچرچانند و اون رو از نظر محتوا گسترش بدند، مشکلی با ایجاد تالار جدید ندارم. مسئله اینه که این مبحث در حیطه تخصص من هست، که اگر کسی اونجا کم کاری کرد، خودم جبران کنم، نه در بین مدیران فعلی سایت، کسی از دوستان رو می شناسم که از نظر وقت، یا از نظر فنی در اون تالار فعال باشه، و اگر کم کاری شد، جبران کنه.

ببینید، به عنوان نمونه، ما به تازگی تالار #F رو راه انداختیم. بحث زیادی هم درباره اش مطرح نشد، و سریع تصمیم گیری شد. علتش هم این بود که یک اطمینان خاطر نسبی وجود داشت، چون آقای عسگری (از مدیران سایت) در حوزه #F فعال هستند، و هم مطالعات زیادی در این حوزه دارند، و هم مطالبی درباره #F در مجله برنامه نویس یا جاهای دیگه نوشتند و می نویسند. خودشون هم مایل به ایجاد همچین تالاری و ارائه مطلب برای آن بودند. علاوه بر ایشون، چند نفر از کاربران سایت هم ظاهرا در این حوزه فعال هستند. چند نفر از سایر مدیران سایت هم علاقه مند شدند که وارد این حوزه بشند و #F را یاد بگیرند. خب، وقتی همچین پتانسیلی هست، تالارش هم سریع راه میافته.

مشکل ما اینه که (می بخشید) سیاهی لشکر زیاد داریم، اما کاربر فعال در یک حوزه خاص کم داریم، یا بعضی وقت ها نداریم. شما ایجاد هر تالار مرتبط با برنامه نویسی را تقاضا کنید، چند ده نفر میان میگن موافقیم؛ ولی از بین این افراد موافق، چند نفر حاضر به فعالیت مستمر در اون تالار هستند؟ چند نفر اصلا میدوند که موضوع چی هست؟! چند نفر اصلا از نظر علمی امکان فعالیت در اون تالار رو دارند؟ مسئله ما اینها ست. من اگر چند نفر رو بشناسم، بدونم در سایت فعالیت مستمری دارند، در این زمینه خودشون افراد مطلعی هستند، و این موضوع براشون دغدغه هست، مشکلی ندارم. 

اما می بینم اینجا شما رو می شناسم که حوزه کاریتون مرتبط با پردازش تصویر هست، بعضی از دوستان هم میگن حوزه کاریشون این هست، البته من ازشون شناخت خاصی ندارم؛ و یک عده زیادی که فقط میگن "من موافقم!" آخه این موافقت به درد ما نمیخوره؛ آقایون و خانم ها بیان بگن چقدر می تونند در این حوزه خاص در سایت فعالیت کنند؟ چقدر با این حوزه آشنا هستند؟ چه فعالیت هایی داشتند؟ یک جوری که ما بتونیم کاربران فعال در این حوزه رو که میشه بار علمی اون تالار رو به اینها سپرد، پیدا کنیم. وگرنه 10000 نفر هم بیان فقط موافقت خودشون رو اعلام کنند، سودی به حال ما نداره.

مثلا الان شما در نظر بگیرید؛ کاربری در پست شماره 30 این تاپیک نوشتند: "آقا اسم منو هم تو موافق ها بگذارید". تاریخ عضویت، تیر 89؛ تعداد پست: 9، تعداد تشکرهایی که از ایشون شده: 1. خب، من نه ایشون رو می شناسم، نه فعالیت خاصی از ایشون در سایت دیدم. نمیگم به این حوزه پردازش تصویر تسلط ندارند، شاید خیلی هم تسلط داشته باشند؛ ولی شناختی از توان علمی ایشون در این زمینه، و میزان پایبندی شون به فعالیت مستمر در سایت، مشخص نیست. حالا شما ببینید از این نوع کاربرانی که ابراز موافقت کردند، چند نفر در این تاپیک هستند؟!

افرادی که در این حوزه فعال هستند، و فعلا هم در سایت فعالیت می کنند، یک خودی نشان بدند، که ما بتونیم به اعتبار این کاربران و فعالیت شان، تالار مستقلی ایجاد کنیم. حداقلش اینه که ما بدونیم فرضا این 10 نفر واقعا این کاره هستند، حالا اگر اون تالار فقط بحث علمی بین این 10 نفر باشه، و سایر کاربران به اون بحث ها اهمیتی ندند، هم مهم نیست، حداقلش به درد اون 10 نفر فعال این حوزه، و دیگرانی که در این مورد جستجو می کنند، میخوره. ولی اگر قرار باشه یک نفر یا دو نفر باشند، که حالا معلوم هم نیست که چقدر بتونند فعالیت مستمر کنند، اون وقت بهتره که در همون تالار کلی تر مباحث مرتبط با الگوریتم و هوش مصنوعی فعالیت کنند.

در ضمن، همانطور که در پست قبل هم گفتم، اگر کسی احساس میکنه که خوبه مبحث پردازش تصویر با چند مبحث دیگه در یک تالار مستقل قرار بگیرند، میتونه پیشنهاد خودش و دلایل آن را ذکر کنه تا بررسی بشه. مثلا شاید یکی معتقد باشه پردازش تصویر به اندازه کافی حجم فعالیتش در سایت زیاد نیست، و احتمالا هم نخواهد شد، ولی مبحث کلی هوش مصنوعی فعالیتش خوبه، و میشه یک تالار برای آن داشت که پردازش تصویر هم در داخل آن باشه؛ یا مثال های دیگه.

با تشکر

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

آقاي كشاورز حرف شما قبول يه تالار هوش مصنوعي ايجاد كنيد و اگر دوستان تمايل داشتند اين عنواين رو در اون قرار بديم.

1- پردازش تصوير  Image processing
2- شبكه هاي عصبي Neural Network
3-داده كاوي Data Mining
4- منطق فازي Fuzzy Logic


لطفاً دوستان نظرات خودشون رو بفرمايند و در صورت افزودن و حذف گزينه اي از گزينه هاي بالا نظر خودشونو با دليل بيان كنند.

----------


## madira

منم کاملا موافقم و این بخش رو ضروری میدونم.و بهش احتیاج دارم.

----------


## azadmnesh

من با ایجاد تالار پردازش تصویر موافقم


سوالات و برنامه های زیادی در مورد پردازش وجود دارد که کمتر به ان پرداخته می شود

----------


## asefy2008

من هم با صحبت های آقای کشاورز کاملا موافقم.




> آقاي كشاورز حرف شما قبول يه تالار هوش مصنوعي ايجاد كنيد و اگر دوستان تمايل داشتند اين عنواين رو در اون قرار بديم.
> 
> 1- پردازش تصوير Image processing
> 2- شبكه هاي عصبي Neural Network
> 3-داده كاوي Data Mining
> 4- منطق فازي Fuzzy Logic
> 
> 
> لطفاً دوستان نظرات خودشون رو بفرمايند و در صورت افزودن و حذف گزينه اي از گزينه هاي بالا نظر خودشونو با دليل بيان كنند.


من با این تقسیم بندی موافق هستم البته اگر بشه دو تا بحث پردازش صدا و الگوریتم ژنتیک رو به اون اضافه کرد عالی میشه.
فکر کنم با توجه به صحبت های آقای کشاورز باید ببینیم چند نفر از کاربران فعال و قدیمی سایت و همچنین آشنا به این موضوعات حاضر به فعالیت در این بخش ها میشن. کاربرانی که تعداد پستهاشون حداقل 250 و همچنین حداقل 1سال از عضویتشون میگزره و می تونن در بخش های مذکور فعالیت مستمر داشته باشن اعلام آمادگی کنن تا ببینیم تعدادمون به 10 نفر میرسه.(البته با توجه به نکاتی که آقای کشاورز فرمودن اعلام آمادگی کنید.)
البته همچنان از دوستان دیگه خواهش می کنم نظرشون رو بگن.

----------


## majidbestgame

ما هم که موافقیم. امیدوارم هر چه سریع تر این تالارم راه اندازی بشه...مخصوصا بخش پردازش تصویر و پردازش صداش...

----------


## ghoroghchian

کاملا موافقم مخصوصا با matlab

----------


## voodoo01

با سلام خدمت مدیریت محترم و سایر دوستان 
شاید به نظر بیاد این جانب هم از آن دسته افرادی باشم که واژه سیاهی لشگر را یدک میکشم ...



> کاربری در پست شماره 30 این تاپیک نوشتند: "آقا اسم منو هم تو موافق ها بگذارید". تاریخ عضویت، تیر 89؛ تعداد پست: 9، تعداد تشکرهایی که از ایشون شده: 1. خب، من نه ایشون رو می شناسم، نه فعالیت خاصی از ایشون در سایت دیدم. نمیگم به این حوزه پردازش تصویر تسلط ندارند، شاید خیلی هم تسلط داشته باشند؛ ولی شناختی از توان علمی ایشون در این زمینه، و میزان پایبندی شون به فعالیت مستمر در سایت، مشخص نیست. حالا شما ببینید از این نوع کاربرانی که ابراز موافقت کردند، چند نفر در این تاپیک هستند؟!


ولی لازم دونستم بگم خدمت اساتید و مدیریت محترم که پردازش تصویر یک مبحث بسار بزرگ و علمی و پایه می باشد .
اگر با بخش های دیگر مانند 



> - پردازش تصوير Image processing
> 2- شبكه هاي عصبي Neural Network
> 3-داده كاوي Data Mining
> 4- منطق فازي Fuzzy Logic


ترکیب شوند شکست بزرگ در این زمینه بدست می آید و نتنها این منقوله رشد نکرده بلکه با سردرگمی در هنگام جستجو و عناوین بی شمار در سر فصل هایی که ذکر شد ... منجر به عدم کاربرد و به سمر رسیدن اهداف می شود ، پیشنهاد این جانب راه اندازی تالار کاملا مجزا در این منقوله می باشد
این جانب هم نه به عنوان فردی که بخواهد مسئولیت قبول کند تنها به عنوان همان سیاهی لشگر آماده همکاری های لازم میباشم.
امید وارم تسریع عمل جهت راه اندازی تالار مربوطه را در اولویت قرار دهید
با تشکر فراوان 


VooDoo

----------


## dousti_design

بنده که شدیدا موافقم.

----------


## ztx4

موافقم. نیازه لطفا ایجاد کنید.

----------


## PersPhoenix

سلام به همگي 
خيلي خوشحالم كه حداقل تو برنامه نويس درباره بودن بخش پردازش تصوير داره بحث و راي  گيري مي شه 
 من خيلي وقته تو سايت نيومدم چون اكثرا كاربرها تو مباحث نرم افزاري جاري به مرحله خوبي رسيدن
 اما تو مباحث جديدي مثل پردازش تصوير و هوش مصنوعي خيلي جاي كار هست و همه مي تونيم تو اين سايت مثل هميشه اطلاعات خوبي رو به هم ياد بديم
 فكر كنم مديراي سايتم كه آدماهاي روشنفكر وبروزي هستن حتماً موافقن 
 منم شديداً موافقم

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

به نظر من پردازش تصویر محض خوب نیست ولی می گم یک تالار برای هوش مصنوعی باشه که پردازش تصویر یکی از شاخه های اون باشه.
بهتر نیست؟
بنده خودم بارها دوست داشتم در مورد هوش مصنوعی اطلاعاتی کسب کنم ولی متاسفانه تو سایت خودمون که خبری نیست. :گریه:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*عجب پیشنهاد خوبی!
راستش خیلی از این پیشنهاد خوشحال شدم.
به نظر من طرح خیلی خوبی هستش!
با این کار به نظر من صنعت پردازش تصویر کشور هم رشد خوبی خواهد کرد.*

----------


## حمید محمودی

بنده هم موافقم که ایجاد بشه. و انشاالله همه پیشرفت کنند.

----------


## hercul_s

به نظر من هم خیلی عالیه.
این یکی از مباحث روزه ، میشه خیلی روش کار کرد :چشمک:

----------


## cardano7

آقایون و خانم هایی که رای مخالف میدند بد نیست علتش رو هم توضیح بدند!

----------


## Felony

من هم موافقم ، به نظر من هم یک بخش با عنوان هوش مصنوعی ایجاد بشه و پردازش تصویر و ... زیر مجموعه های اون بشن تا بشه شاخه های بیشتری رو پوشش داد ، البته بحث مدیریت این بخش ها هم مطرح هست ...

----------


## SAASTN

> آقایون و خانم هایی که رای مخالف میدند بد نیست علتش رو هم توضیح بدند!


اگر حوصله کنید و تمام پست ها رو بخونید دلایل مختلفی ذکر شده. البته من قبلا هم گفتم که در رای گیری شرکت نکردم.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> اگر حوصله کنید و تمام پست ها رو بخونید دلایل مختلفی ذکر شده. البته من  قبلا هم گفتم که در رای گیری شرکت نکردم.


دوست عزيز نظر نداديد لطف كرديد.يعني اينو ميرسونه كه بود يا نبودش براي شما فرقي نمي كنه.
حالا هي ديگه چرا رابرا اينجا پست اضافه مي كنيد.در پست اولتون در همين تاپيك ما فهميديم شما هيچ نظري نداريد.لطف كنيد و آيه ياس نخونيد.
اگر شما به فيلد تخصصي علاقه نداريد دليلي نميشه نظر خودتونو با اين شدت تكرار كنيد.اگر به  نظر سنجي نگاه كنيد 84 راي به اون داده شده كه عدد كمي نيست. 
در ضمن از همه دوستان كه راي دادند چه موافق و چه مخالف تشكر مي كنم.
به اميد خدا اين تالار هم راه ميفته فقط يه مقدار نياز به زمان داره. آقاي كشاورز گفتند كه يه نفر بايستي از خودش خودي نشون بده .

----------


## SAASTN

پست اضافه؟!!!!
شما اتفاقا اشتباه متوجه شدید. من نظر دارم و نظرم رو در همین تاپیک گفتم.
ضمنا آیه یاس هم نخوندم و فقط گفتم نظرات مخالفین رو میشه توی پست های قبلی پیدا کرد و احساس کردم چون تاپیک طولانی شده شاید دوستمون با عجله پست ها رو رد کرده باشن.



> اگر شما به فيلد تخصصي علاقه نداريد دليلي نميشه نظر خودتونو با اين شدت تكرار كنيد.


من یکم حافظه ام سنگینه، ممکنه لطف کنید یه جمله از من که نشون میده من به فیلد تخصصی علاقه ندارم رو برام نقل قول کنید. اگه یه توضیح مختصر راجع به عبارتهای "رابرا" و "با این شدت" هم بدید که دیگه واقعا شرمندم می کنید.



> اگر به نظر سنجي نگاه كنيد 84 راي به اون داده شده كه عدد كمي نيست.


نیازی به تکرار مکررات نیست، لطفا پست شماره 23 آقای کشاورز و خصوصا پاراگراف آخرشون رو یکبار دیگه با دقت بخونید.



> در ضمن از همه دوستان كه راي دادند چه موافق و چه مخالف تشكر مي كنم.
> به اميد خدا اين تالار هم راه ميفته فقط يه مقدار نياز به زمان داره.


من قبلا هم گفتم مخالف ایجاد این تالار نیستم، نمی دونم شما چرا همچین برداشتی کردید، و اگر هم اینطور باشه آیا عکس العمل "با این شدت" کار درستیه؟
موفق باشید

----------


## JalaliMehr

اگر اين تالار راه بيفته خيلي چيزها ميشه از دوستان ياد گرفت.
باشه بهتره.

----------


## seven7777777

*به نظر من بودن یه همچین تالاری بهتر از نبودن اونه . اصلی ترین علتشم دسته بندی موضوعاتی مرتبط با یک مطلب بسیار جذاب و فراگیر مثل پردازش تصویر و هوش مصنوعی هست . معمولا پراکندگی این مطالب در تالارهای دیگه یا در یک تالار با موضوع کلی دیگران رو از جستجو درباره اون دسته از مطالب دلسرد می کنه .

**اما
**
به یه نکته باید توجه کرد . اگه قراره سرنوشت این تالار در قبال تالار موجود درباره هوش مصنوعی مثل سرنوشت تالار کریستال ریپورت در مقابل سی شارپ بشه ، همون بهتر که اصلا فکرشم نکنید !!!

**.:: امیدوارم منظورمو رسونده باشم ::.
*

----------


## SamIran

سلام به همگی!
من هم هستم!

----------


## cardano7

آخر نتیجه چی شد؟
سایت راه میفته؟

----------


## mbshareat

با اجازه بزرگترها من هم نظرمو بدم. :شیطان: 
من با راه انداختن این تالار کاملا موافقم ولی مطمئن هم هستم که کمتر برنامه نویسی با گرافیک آشناست.
دلیلش هم اینه که خیلی از سوالات تصویری من بی جواب موندن و خودم بعد از تلاش زیاد به جواب رسیدم.
اگه شد من هم ان شاء الله کمک می کنم.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> من با راه انداختن این تالار کاملا موافقم ولی مطمئن هم هستم که کمتر  برنامه نویسی با گرافیک آشناست.


شما مطمئن نباشید خیلی ها هستند.
اینجا کسی تکلیف حل نمی کنه .
سوال استخون دار بپرسید ببینید چطور جواب میگیرید.چیزهایی که با یه سرچ کوچولو جوابش پیدا میشه افراد براش چند تاپیک ایجاد می کنند و افراد دیگر هم دهها آف تاپیک.
موفق باشید.

----------


## BestFriend

سلام به همه
من هم موافقم

----------


## dousti_design

پردازش تصویر از جمله اون مباحثی است که درحال ورود به کشور ماست و روز به روز محقق، برنامه نویس و مشتری بیشتری داره. من حاضرم شرط ببندم که شما دیر یا زود این بخش رو ایجاد خواهید کرد چون داره به یه زمینه فراگیر تبدیل میشه.
حالا اگه یه حساب سرانگشتی بکنید میفهمید که هرماه تاخیر چقدر به ضرر بار علمی تالار پردازش تصویر خواهد بود.
آقا مگه نمیگید با هوش مصنوعی میخواید کامپیوتر رو شبیه به انسان بکنید؟؟؟ خیله خب دیگه ببینید انسان چند درصد کارهاشو با دیدن انجام میده؟؟؟
درضمن اسم تالار هم بهتره بذارید "پردازش تصویر و بینایی ماشین"
بچه های فعال توی زمینه پردازش تصویر هم کم نیستن.
امیدوارم حداقل یه مدیر بخونه و جواب بده.
مخلصیم :لبخند:

----------


## cardano7

سلام حاجی
این همه تالار تالار کردید و این همه کرکری برای هم خوندید، آخرش چی شد؟ بحث به کجا کشید؟ تالا زدید؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

به تالار نیازی نداره چون مدیریت اینطور تشخیص داده.فعلاً همه سوالتشونو در بخش الگوریتم و هوش مصنوعی مطرح می کنند و کم و بیش فعالیت وجود داره.

----------


## amirjalili

فکر کنم وجود این تالار باعث بشه مشکلات خیلی از دوستان حل بشه.
من 100% با وجودش موافقم

----------


## asefy2008

> سلام حاجی
> این همه تالار تالار کردید و این همه کرکری برای هم خوندید، آخرش چی شد؟ بحث به کجا کشید؟ تالا زدید؟


آخرش هیچی.
ما که نمی تونیم تالار بزنیم مدیران باید این کار را انجام بدن. مدیران هم که ....(من نگتم سلیقه ای) و اگر در خواست جواب کنیم یا جواب نمی دن مثل این جا و یا اگر جواب دادن این گونه جواب میدن البته من نخواستم جواب ایشون رو بدم چون می دونم فایده نداره هیچ، اخراج هم میشم.
البته یکسری جواب دادن که همون هایی هست که تو این تاپیک دارید می بینید (برای من که کافی نبود، دوستان رو نمی دونم؟)
من فکر کنم تالاری که بالای 100 نفر به ایجادش رای دادن ارزش فکر کردن رو داشت ولی مدیران حتی حاضر به این هم نشدن (غیر از آقای کشاورز). گیریم تالار پردازش تصویر به تنهایی کشش نداشت آیا هوش مصنوعی هم به تنهایی کشش نداره؟(لااقل تو بحث شرکت می کردن مشکلات بیشتر و بهتر مورد بررسی قرار می گرفت.) 
وقتی هیچ مشورتی صورت نگیره و چند نفر با هم تصمیم بگیرن یه تالار ایجاد بشه یا حذف بشه همین میشه که می بینید مثل تالار کریستال و ...
موفق باشبد

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

شما یکبار از جناب کرامتی درخواست کنید ببینید ایشون چه جوابی میدن
آقای کشاورز بیراه هم نمی گه.کسی از خودش یه جنمی نشون بده.
من می بینم سوالتی که در زمینه تو تالار هوش مصنوعی پرسیده میشه کسی جواب نمیده و اگر هم جوابی داده میشه علمی نیست بیشتر شبیه به کپی پیست تا بار اطلاعاتی.
فعلاً به همینش راضیم.

----------


## hosna1990

من كاملا با اين كار موافقم

چون بحث فوق العاده قشنگيه خود منم اين ترم شبكه عصبي دارم. همچين تالاري واقعا لازمه

منابع هم واسه يادگيريش كمه

----------


## hi level hdd

واقعا عالی اگه همچین تالاری برای این کار بذارند

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

خيلي خوبه يك تالار ايجاد بشه و براي هر زبان برنامه نويسي هم بحث جدا داشته باشه  :تشویق:

----------


## hercul_s

آقایون پس منتظر چی هستید ، آتیش کنید این تالار رو دیگه  :لبخند:

----------


## golbafan

باید این تالار ایجاد شه

----------


## asefy2008

دوستان در این مورد نظری ندارند.

----------


## farf122012

با سلام در نظر سنجی که در لینک زیر است *133* نفر خواهان تالار پردازش تصویر بودند .این تعداد برای ایجاد یک تالار کافی نیست؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%DB%8C%D8%B1

----------


## alamate_aoal

اگه دغدغه مدیران عدم فعالیت کاربران در بخش تازه تاسیسه بد نیست به اینجا که تعداد پست های آن فقط 3 صفحه است یه نگاهی بیاندازن
بنده هم با راه اندازی بخش پردازش تصویر موافقم و معتقدم که افراد با صلاحیتی مثل آقایان Delphi_CAD و golbafan میتونن به نحو احسن این تالار رو مدیریت کنن و صد البته کاربرانی که در این بخش جدید فعالیت کنند.

یه پیشنهاد هم دارم و اینکه :
بطور موقت این بخش رو برای 2 یا 3 ماه راه اندازی کنید و اگر انتظارات مدیران برآورده نشد اون تالار رو Shift + Delete کنید !

----------


## farf122012

قابل توجه مدیران محترم :
اگر این تالار ایجاد بشه 136 نفر که هر لحظه در حال افزایش است در روز ممکنه چند بار بیشتر به برنامه نویس سر بزنن(امتیاز)
نگاه دیگر :
آیا نظر 136 نفر کاربر سایت برای مدیران محترم مهم نیست ؟(انتقاد)
نگاه سوم :
پردازش تصویر علمی گسترده بوده کلی جای کار داره پس ما چرا بهش با ایجاد یک تالار بها ندیم . . . (نظر)
در کل ممنونم از سایت خوب ومفیدی که دارید.(تشکر)
از تمام دوستان علاقمند هم خواهش می کنم ما رو حمایت کنن(خواهش)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بخش مربوطه ایجاد شد: https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?192

اما اگر فعالیت اون بخش کم باشه بعد از چند ماه حذف می شود. پس ما رو مایوس نکنید!  :شیطان:

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

تشکر از شما . تلاشمونو می کنیم

----------


## farf122012

ممنونیم ما شاد شدیم 
خدا شادتان کند مهندس . . .

----------


## asefy2008

ممنون من هم به نوبه خودم تشکر می کنم.
امیدوارم بتونیم نظر مدیران سایت رو جلب کنیم.

----------


## whitehat

> بخش مربوطه ایجاد شد: https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?192
> 
> اما اگر فعالیت اون بخش کم باشه بعد از چند ماه حذف می شود. پس ما رو مایوس نکنید!


امیدوارم این بخش فعالیت خوبی داشته باشه، اما بهتر بود مبحث پردازش تصویر را از هم خانواده های خود جدا نمی کردید، پردازش تصویر قسمتی از پردازش سیگنال است و شامل مباحثی می شود که مثلا در پردازش صوت یا پردازش داده های سنسور (دیجیتال یا آنالوگ) مشترک است
پیشنهاد می کنم در صورت امکان نام این بخش پردازش سیگنال (پردازش تصویر، صدا و حسگر ) یا نامی مشابه که در بر گیرنده این موضوعات باشد تغییر یابد شود
پ.ن: تاپیکهای مرتبط به این بخش منتقل شدند ، این گوی و این میدان!

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

ما تو image 3 تا فیلد در گیر داریم .
image processing
machine vision
machine learning

حالا فقط image processing که زیر شاخه ای از پردازش سیگنال هستش ولی اون 2 تا میحث دیگه مربوط به سیگنال نمیشه به نظر من عنوان مناسبه چون بینانگر فیلد image.

از بایت انتقال تاپیک ها هم ممنون.

----------


## sara13

به نظر من عالیه

----------

